
An Empirical Study on ARM Disassembly Tools [pdf] - matt_d
https://yajin.org/papers/issta20.pdf
======
nsajko
The Ghidra and R2 used in for the article are now a year old. Is that just
because of the journal delay?

Here are the radare2 and Ghidra reports:

[https://github.com/NationalSecurityAgency/ghidra/issues/657](https://github.com/NationalSecurityAgency/ghidra/issues/657)

[https://github.com/radareorg/radare2/issues/14223](https://github.com/radareorg/radare2/issues/14223)

~~~
jcranmer
Paper submission deadlines are usually about 9 months before the conference,
although ISSTA 2020 apparently had its submission deadline in January 27 (~6
months before the conference).

------
nsajko
Any idea why the git repo does not contain the data?

------
JoachimS
The server seems to have a rough time at the moment.

~~~
mdaniel
Another fine reason why it'll be bad news if the IA lawsuit blows them away:
[https://web.archive.org/web/20200602191543/https://yajin.org...](https://web.archive.org/web/20200602191543/https://yajin.org/papers/issta20.pdf)

~~~
JoachimS
Good example!

------
non-e-moose
I have multiple disagreements: "ARM is becoming the dominant architecture". No
- while a valid statement in 2012-ish, the truth (since about 2016) is "ARM is
the dominant architecture". If disassembling binaries without symbols is a
problem, then your skills/methods need improvement. Been there, dealt with
that: binary translation of VAX/VMS, Mips/Ultrix, Sparc/Solaris to Alpha
(various OS's)

